# How to install FK Golf III Power Look Headlights w/Angel Eyes ???



## dub3vw (Apr 12, 2008)

Can someone please post a thread on how to 
install FK Golf III Power Look Headlights w/Angel Eyes .... 


what tools to best use 



as there is lots of work to install these lights ... 

they don't fit in and you have to cut out the radiator frame ... 


my came without the wiring, as they were used ... and without instructions ... 

how do you wire the angel eyes ? 

and my golf has the different wiring for the big bulbs ... 

Can someone help me and post a thread on how to install these lights ?? 

Thanks ... 


































Mine did not come with these instructions and cables ...


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

you have any luck with this?


----------

